# Tivo Series 2 - Dealing with HDMI



## bsacco (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a lifetime S2 Tivo.

I'm finally upgrading my 10 year-old projection TV to a new Samsung 52" LCD TV.

Now I'm faced with dealing with how to hook my Tivo Series 2 into a modern LCD TV with HDMI inputs....How do I incorporate the Series 2 into my system?

ANy suggestions on creative cable routing? Or creative upgrades to the TIVO box itself?

What are my options?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If your TV does not have any other inputs then you need a composite to HDMI converter. Because the signals are in different formats a simple cable adapter will not work a converter is need. A quick search at TigerDirect found the  Atlona AT-HD520  I have not used it with a TiVo and there probably are less expensive adapters available.


----------



## bsacco (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks for the reply.

My TIVO Series 2 has RF IN and OUTS.

Why couldn't I just go into my TIVO S2 with the cable then out to my new Samsung LCD TV into its RF IN?

Bear in mind that I'm not using a cable box because I split my high speed data feed and my new Samsung TV has a built-in QAM tuner so it can read HD digital re-broadcast signals...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm not following how that's a "because". And your TV's QAM tuner won't help the TiVo... Yes, you could hook it up through RF, but that would suck. What you _should_ use is s-video, which is the best hookup you can get out of a Series 2; unless it's a DVD model, in which case you can (and should) use component. It's unlikely that your new TV _only_ has HDMI inputs, and they're the least likely input to use with a Series 2.

Really, though, it makes little sense to use anything less than a TiVo HD with a set like that.


----------



## bsacco (Jun 30, 2004)

which new Tivo HD with LIFETIME service would you recommend picking up on EBAY used?

I've been out of the game for so long I'm confused by all the models now...HD, series 3, "XL" etc...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I wouldn't buy it from eBay.

Original Series 3 is discontinued. Has some advantages vs. the "HD", some disadvantages. XL is just an HD with a bigger drive.


----------



## bsacco (Jun 30, 2004)

got on the phone with Tivo today...they mentioned that they are announcing a deep discount combo next week for lifetime subs like me to upgrade into HD with lifetime.

Perhaps they now realize their base subs are eroding and they better incent them not to flock to a HTPC solution...


----------

